# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  izazov: vjeronauk u školama

## mama courage

Nova školska godina - novi izazovi! Vjeronauk u hrvatskim školama svakako predstavlja poseban izazov.  :Yes: 

Dragi roditelji,

ako niste znali... roditelji koji žele ispisati dijete s vjeronauka trebaju to učiniti *do početka školske godine*. Također škole su *dužne* djeci koja ne pohađaju vjeronauk organizirati *kvalitetno i sadržajno provođenje vremena*. Zaključane knjižnice, prazni hodnici ili prisutnost na satu vjeronauka to svakako nisu! 

Da bi roditeljima olakšali postupak *Centar za građansku hrabrost* (*fb stranica*), Inicijativa Nisam vjernik i Glas razuma – pokret za sekularnu Hrvatsku  pripremili su u svojoj novoj akciji: "*Moj izbor - moja prava!*" web aplikaciju (na *dnu stranice*) za automatsko generiranje pisama (ispis s vjeronauka ili zbrinjavanje djeteta)

Ako razmišljate o argumentima za ili protiv upisa djeteta na vjeronauk, možda vam ove *riječi ohrabrenja i potpore* mogu pomoći*.*  :Smile:

----------


## Zuska

Izazov, LOL

Podržavam inicijativu i roditelje koji je odluče podržati  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Hvala, emso!

----------


## Bodulica

Bravo emso! Da je bar nešto ovako postojalo kad su moji kretali u školu :/ al ipak mi je drago da se nešto poduzima po tom pitanju.

----------


## mamitzi

prije dvije godine otvorila sam temu na rodi o ne upisivanju filipa na vjeronauk - želim se zahvaliti svima koje su rekle : ništa strašno! jer je tako i bilo (još uvijek je).

----------


## Dijana

Nemam ništa protiv udruga koje će na svoj način pružati podršku roditeljima koji ne žele upisivati djecu na vj.,
ali se pitam zašto velikim tiskanim slovima piše engleski naziv udruge, a jadnim sitnim hrvatskim ispod engleskog naziva?
Udrugu možda financira VB? Sve da je i tako, registrirana je valjda u Hr i obraća se Hr građanima.

To se bome u Njemačkoj ili Austriji ne bi moglo dogoditi.

----------


## Zuska

> Nemam ništa protiv udruga koje će na svoj način pružati podršku roditeljima koji ne žele upisivati djecu na vj.,
> ali se pitam zašto velikim tiskanim slovima piše engleski naziv udruge, a jadnim sitnim hrvatskim ispod engleskog naziva?
> Udrugu možda financira VB? Sve da je i tako, registrirana je valjda u Hr i obraća se Hr građanima.
> 
> To se bome u Njemačkoj ili Austriji ne bi moglo dogoditi.


Ovo je zaozbiljno?

----------


## Imogen

Podržavam!

----------


## mama courage

drage moje

centar za građansku hrabrost pripremio je informativvni *priručnik za ireligiozne roditelje* u e-book i pdf formatu - tu ćete naći sve bitne informacije i savjete vezano za školski vjeronauk. 

 četiri područja obrađujemo:
- upis prvašića na vjeronauk (ili ne)
- ispis školarca s vjeronauka (primjer pismenog zahtjeva)
- zbrinjavanje školaraca koja ne pohađaju vjeronauk (također primjer pismenog zahtjeva)
- sekularno školstvo: što učiniti ako se vaše dijete u školi susretne s religijskim sadržajem, tamo gdje mu nije mjesto (odlazak na misu na početku godine itd.)

ako i dalje imate neke nedoumice - slobodno nam se javite na naše *sekularno savjetovalište*  :Smile:

----------


## rossa

dobro je što ste uvrstili primjere kako sastaviti dopise školi. to je uvijek korisno

----------


## mama courage

hvala  :Smile:  stvarno smo se trudile sjetiti se svih pitanja i ponuditi sve bitne savjete  :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

Super što se može pročitati on line! Hvala  :Smile:

----------

